# Welcome to the Dog Walking and Pet Sitting in York



## Dog Walking in York (Feb 25, 2013)

Professional dog walkers in York and the surrounding area,. Friendly honest & reliable, providing dog walking and home visits for Dogs, Cats, Chickens and small pets at an affordable price.

Dog Walking in York was started through a love for animals. Having owned, walked and trained dogs for well over 12 years, I believe your pet will love the care and attention received while in our care. Every pet is looked after as if they were our own, and their individual needs taken care of following your instruction.

All services include a free initial consultation, were we meet face to face, discuss all of your requirements and learn more about your pet/s. It gives you the opportunity to get to know me and ask any questions you may have. If you are happy, all the relevant paperwork can be filled in and dates/ time agreed. Every effort is made to maintain your pets/happiness and well being while in our care at all times.

Please visit: www.dogwalkinginyork.blogspot.com


----------

